# IH 674 as a backup



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I'm looking at adding a tractor to move round bales around the yard and as a back up should my 7040 go down. I have a ih 504 with no loader and an assortment of antique tractors with no loader. Trying not to break the bank, looked at going with a new mfwd utility 50hp, but payments are a bane to my existence.

Local dealer has a ih 674 with loader, 2500 hours, rough paint, but mechanically looks OK. They'll run it through the shop, $7500. It needs a quick attach plate so I can add my grabber, and I can use the rear remote to run the grabber. Thoughts on the 674? Good bad, otherwise?.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

atgreene

Posted Today, 10:52 AM

I'm looking at adding a tractor to move round bales around the yard and as a back up should my 7040 go down. I have a ih 504 with no loader and an assortment of antique tractors with no loader. Trying not to break the bank, looked at going with a new mfwd utility 50hp, but payments are a bane to my existence.

Local dealer has a ih 674 with loader, 2500 hours, rough paint, but mechanically looks OK. They'll run it through the shop, $7500. It needs a quick attach plate so I can add my grabber, and I can use the rear remote to run the grabber. Thoughts on the 674? Good bad, otherwise?.

What size/weight are you RBs?


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I'm doing 4' silage, probably 600-700. Looks like it would handle the weight OK.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Our 4' silage bales very from 1250 to 1750 depending on the crop.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

how about a Kubota M95X with loader?


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

The 674 is compact and maneuvrable for its power. It is not a big heavy tractor. You might need a rear counterweight. It has plenty of features for its time, roughly similar in power and features to a JD 2130 but more compact. And some more advanced features, such as synchromesh gearbox. I would definitely swap my current backup loader tractor (a Zetor 8111) for a 674, even though the 674 is older.

Roger


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I'm looking to get out if this for short money, looked at a few new 45 hp utility tractor, but $400 per month isn't really where I want to be.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

The 574 and 674 are the toughest smaller tractor IH ever built imo.

Very fuel efficient too


----------



## J98 (Nov 19, 2015)

I have a 574 I bought new in 78, still going strong. Fantastic little tractor. 674 is very similar. Same engine but a Little more HP.


----------

